# San Carlos Sonora Mexico



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Just got back from a week on the beach. With all the traveling I've been doing over the last couple of months, this was a much needed break. I took some pix on my rides around the place and have included a couple of kayaking shots as that was how I spent the rest of my time (at least when not eating and napping.) Thought this location would make a nice addition to the myriad places we have already.

Hope you enjoy!

First two give a look at where the place is. The condo place we stay is at the eastern tip of the Bahia San Francisco in the second map.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

View of the condos and the shell-dirt roads that lead out of the place. Usually I'm riding an MTB with street slicks as the riding is 1/2 dirt, 1/2 pavement and 1/2 needle sharp volcanic rock shards.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Because of the oddball alignment of the earth, sun and moon this past week we had some unusually high tides. Here they're almost up to the road I'm taking.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Las Tetas de Cabra, the local beacon that draws all of us to our place in the sun.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Tular Lagoon, a great birding place when the tides are not filling up the entire area. This was the end of my ride after coughing up a lung on the three hills that lead to it.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Views up and down the San Carlos a Guaymas Carretera Essenica - a new road carved between the two places to allow equity rich Americans to build some ocean front Tuscan starter castles. They're not there yet, but the writing is on the wall.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Two years ago this sign said "Pista de Bicicleta" which at the time shocked the heck out of me. Someone had built a nice little MTB track out in the brush in the middle of nowhere. I had a couple of nice skin removing crashes on it. Didn't go out there on this trip, my slick tires are no match for loose rocks. Thought the sticker was pretty funny, the long reach of Mr. Armstrong deep into the Sonoran desert.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

The last three shots were taken while kayaking in the mangrove estuary you could see in the riding shots. Not a bad life, ride in the morning, boat in the afternoon. 

The first is just a shot across the bow D ), the second shows the place where I had to get out and walk, the water being 4" deep and the boat drawing 6" and the final is of some very obliging Roseate Spoonbills and a Snowy Egret. Only the 3rd time in 13 years I have seen them down there, these just sat and sat while I snapped away.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, that was interesting Terry. A really facinating landscape, I've never seen one like that before. Thanks.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

How hot was it? I must admit when I am in Mexico I think allot more about surfing than biking, so you must have gone right at sun up huh? I am going next month- can't wait. Love it down there, thanks for posting...........MTT


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Sweet! I spent spring break 1983 in Guaymas, which must be pretty much right there. Lovely area. Did you visit the "airfield" where Catch-22 was filmed?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

i went there for spring break in the 95. sure brings back memories...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Sweet! I spent spring break 1983 in Guaymas, which must be pretty much right there. Lovely area. Did you visit the "airfield" where Catch-22 was filmed?


Used to go out there, now it's all overgrown and the old buildings were gone. Time marches on.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

MTT said:


> How hot was it? I must admit when I am in Mexico I think allot more about surfing than biking, so you must have gone right at sun up huh? I am going next month- can't wait. Love it down there, thanks for posting...........MTT


90s with humidity in the same range. It's pretty hard to ride in October, need to be out by 7:30 or you die. I died a couple of times. 

We also go down at Christmas, which is ideal cycling weather.


----------

